# pro vap 110 vs vm vaporizer



## Randyw (May 18, 2012)

I first bought the Varrox, it works great. But with increasing number of hives it was taking too long. I now have the Provap 110, I can do 12 hives in less than 30 minutes. That includes set up and clean up.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

I use the lega heat gun set up. Very efficient and lower cost if you have the heat gun and generator already. I can do 10-15 hives on a OA load. I treat 100 or so in any hour.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I started with a VarroCleaner wand which I really like and my experience is that it is faster than a Varrox. I bought a Provap this year and the difference is like the difference between my Ranger truck and a Ferrari. The Provap is so much faster and a whole lot easier to use. You do not need to put on the bee suit because you are vaporizing from the rear of the hive. The Provap is built like a tank and should last a long time. My only complaint is the need to drill a hole in the hive. You can get around drilling the hole but I found it is much easier if you do. In my opinion, the ease of use far outweighs my discomfort of drilling the hole. I put a golf tee in the hole to keep it from getting propolized so it is clear for the next time I need it.


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

rangerbees said:


> any of you that have experence with both vaporizers care to tell the preferd tool and each ones affectivness thank you


How many colonies are you running? 

$450 vs $3600 is a significant difference. 

I consider myself a small sideliner right now, I use the provap 110. I can treat a yard of 20-30 in approximately 30 minutes. I'm sure the VM would be faster, but unless you are running more than 500, I doubt it is worth the cost difference. 

I already had a ryobi 2200 watt inverter generator that works great, I know others that are using a simple 400 watt inverter off their truck battery to run the provap.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

mike17l said:


> How many colonies are you running?
> 
> $450 vs $3600 is a significant difference.


What do those $ amounts refer to? ...and where is that info from?


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

Tim KS said:


> What do those $ amounts refer to? ...and where is that info from?


The Provap costs $485.
The VM vaporizer costs $3600.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Tim KS said:


> What do those $ amounts refer to? ...and where is that info from?


Those are the manufacturer's current posted prices for their respective vaporizers.

I'm not going to provide clickable links, but you can Google "vm vaporizer" or "provap 110" to see for yourself. Note that both devices occasionally are available at 'sale' prices.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Also note OxaVap advertises right here on BeeSource which is really appreciated.
In addition, they take the time to answer questions on their forum here, and enter into discussions that arise about oxalic acid.
You can find their ad and contact info on the right of your screen.


----------



## Cshinsky1 (Apr 17, 2021)

Michael B said:


> I use the lega heat gun set up. Very efficient and lower cost if you have the heat gun and generator already. I can do 10-15 hives on a OA load. I treat 100 or so in any hour.


What is a lega heat gun set up?


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Cshinsky1 said:


> What is a lega heat gun set up?


One of these models







Lega Italy, beehives, beewax, uncapping, honey ripeners, honey strainers, pumps, blenders


Production of beekeeping equipment, whether it is practised as a hobby or profession.




www.legaitaly.com


----------

